# Second-hand vape is NO threat



## Acidkill (15/10/19)

Not sure if anyone has seen this, interesting read

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...ttes-pose-NO-risk-public-experts-suggest.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (15/10/19)

He makes solid points although this is a facepalm moment:



> He said: 'Vaping in an enclosed space... is a courtesy issue. There's no evidence of harm to other people. Most of what comes out in the vapour is water.



Mmmm... no. Let's not peddle the myth that "it's just harmless water vapour". That hurts vaping rather than helping it because the lie is easily exposed and makes the speaker appear that he has something to hide. We have nothing to hide. It's not "harmless water vapour". But it's not toxic either. The harms, as best we understand them currently, are only slight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------

